# AASHTO 20004 LRFD



## vane_gator (Mar 4, 2008)

I'm looking into buying..


----------



## MA_PE (Mar 4, 2008)

If you're looking for the 3rd Edition with Interims as required for the PE exam it tis available from AASHTO.

Not cheap at $240.00

AASHTO 3rd edition LRFD Bridge Dsign code for PE exam


----------



## knelli (Mar 5, 2008)

I finally broke down and bought the darn thing - couldn't find one to borrow!

-K


----------



## Guest (Mar 5, 2008)

knelli said:


> I finally broke down and bought the darn thing - couldn't find one to borrow!
> -K


Think of it as an investment in yourself. 

JR


----------



## ODB_PE (Mar 5, 2008)

I actually have a .pdf of it that, of course, I am forbidden from distributing (it is traceable back to me) but in this case, the .pdf is somewhat of a curse. Where you going to print up thousands of pages?


----------



## Guest (Mar 5, 2008)

ODB_PE said:


> I actually have a .pdf of it that, of course, I am forbidden from distributing (it is traceable back to me) but in this case, the .pdf is somewhat of a curse. Where you going to print up thousands of pages?


I have been wondering when some of these documents would be provided as pdf fully searchable by keyword documents. IMHO, the CERM would be a much more useful document if they allowed you to purchase an electronic copy to put together as you saw fit AND allowed you to have it as a keyword reference for after the exam.

Just my opinion. :2cents:

JR


----------



## MA_PE (Mar 5, 2008)

jregieng said:


> I have been wondering when some of these documents would be provided as pdf fully searchable by keyword documents. IMHO, the CERM would be a much more useful document if they allowed you to purchase an electronic copy to put together as you saw fit AND allowed you to have it as a keyword reference for after the exam.
> Just my opinion. :2cents:
> 
> JR


Actually most of the codes that we use have a option of buying an electronic or hardcopy version (or both for a reduced fee). Here in the office we bought an online license for the IBC code. It keeps the code current, you can access it from your desk, and allows multiple users at the same time. I think we're set up for like 4-6 simultaneous users. It's a subscription service and is password protected.


----------



## ldu571 (Mar 5, 2008)

My office uses MathCad, it's an online service with the ICC codes and others. I hate electronic codes, you can't tab or high light and I can find sections a lot quicker using the Table of Contents or Index. Okay, that's my rant of the day.


----------



## vane_gator (Mar 6, 2008)

I ended up buying it from AASHTO.

I wouldn't have minded, but I work on buildings, not bridges!


----------



## MA_PE (Mar 6, 2008)

vane_gator said:


> I ended up buying it from AASHTO.
> I wouldn't have minded, but I work on buildings, not bridges!


So you can always use a copy of an obsolete bridge design code, right? 

On the plus side, I suspect that this version of the code will be the exam referenced code for a couple of years, so after sucessfully passing the exam there will be a mrket for the code in the next wave of testees.

good luck!


----------



## kevo_55 (Mar 6, 2008)

If cost is an issue in buying stuctural codes yourself, think of the amount of pay increases and promotions that you'll receive over your entire career once you pass.

$1000 in books and codes is a drop in the bucket compared to making boatloads of cash while being a PE.

:2cents:


----------



## MA_PE (Mar 6, 2008)

ldu571 said:


> My office uses MathCad, it's an online service with the ICC codes and others. I hate electronic codes, you can't tab or high light and I can find sections a lot quicker using the Table of Contents or Index. Okay, that's my rant of the day.


I'm confused. MathCad is a stand alone calculations program not a subscription service.

It does have numerous applications and somewhere someone may have created a specific aopplication using MathCad for standard code calculations, but that is not what MathCad is.


----------



## ldu571 (Mar 6, 2008)

MA_PE said:


> I'm confused. MathCad is a stand alone calculations program not a subscription service. It does have numerous applications and somewhere someone may have created a specific aopplication using MathCad for standard code calculations, but that is not what MathCad is.


Check out this website. http://www.madcad.com/index.php

We must be talking about different programs. I remember in school the mech. engineers used a program that I think was also called mathcad, maybe that's what you're talking about.


----------



## kevo_55 (Mar 6, 2008)

MathCAD is a really nice program.

We use it all the time at my work. It looks a lot better to type out calculations in MCAD rather than MS Word.


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Mar 6, 2008)

ldu571 said:


> My office uses *MathCad*, it's an online service with the ICC codes and others. I hate electronic codes, you can't tab or high light and I can find sections a lot quicker using the Table of Contents or Index. Okay, that's my rant of the day.





> Check out this website. http://www.madcad.com/index.php
> We must be talking about different programs. I remember in school the mech. engineers used a program that I think was also called mathcad, maybe that's what you're talking about.


Your original post says MATHCad, while your link is to MADCad. Hence the confusion.


----------



## kevo_55 (Mar 6, 2008)

I see. :smileyballs:

I've never heard of MadCAD before.


----------



## Guest (Mar 6, 2008)

kevo_55 said:


> MathCAD is a really nice program.


I thought that was pr0n for nerds !!! :smileyballs:



kevo_55 said:


> I've never heard of MadCAD before.


I wonder if that is the reaction as you are trying to complete a drawing that will take half a day in one-hour due to your client's demands?

JR


----------



## kevo_55 (Mar 6, 2008)

^^ Ha ha! I guess you never know!


----------



## MA_PE (Mar 6, 2008)

ldu571 said:


> Check out this website. http://www.madcad.com/index.php
> We must be talking about different programs. I remember in school the mech. engineers used a program that I think was also called mathcad, maybe that's what you're talking about.


Yep. MathCad IS what I'm talking about. I've never heard of madcad.



> We use it all the time at my work. It looks a lot better to type out calculations in MCAD rather than MS Word.


If you're doing repetitive calculations for submittal it's definitely the way to go. Sometimes getting the units to work out from code based formulas (where the constants are derived based on specific units that aren't clearly identified) can be a PITA, but its actually a good check that the calculation is correct.


----------

